# Seeking bed rail for thick luxury mattress



## skyeflies (May 16, 2007)

We cosleep and 8mo dd is getting antsy enough to worry me. We have a high bed, no storage, and a thick 18" mattress, so a 20" high "deluxe" bedrail isn't going to do it. I've looked into elder care ones, but they are only bars, not solid/mess/fabric, etc. Anyone have a resource for bedrails that function with thick mattresses?







:


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

Check out the Humanity Bed - it's not a bedrail, but I think it's even better.


----------



## annroo (Jan 23, 2005)

I second that!
We just got our humanity family bed and it is so comfortable and nice. I was skeptical at first and wasn't sure it was right for us, but it doesn't move at all and it would be really hard for our son to roll off the bed while sleeping with it. He can climb over it (being 2 1/2) but won't sleep off of it. I have no fears that our new baby will be fine with it. It is cosy to sleep next to it myself and feel the comfort of something against my back - like sleeping against a wall.
I love the organic cotton material - totally recommended!!!


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

We have a Kingsdown bed. I never found a bedrail that worked. We used a snug tuck pillow with my oldest. Not bad, but I don't like that it sucks up extra space in the bed. Even though we have a king size bed, we like our space, especially when you have a floppy squirmy baby sucking up half the bed! With our youngest we just broke down and bought an inexpensive crib which we side-carred to the bed. Once I come to bed, she sleeps right up next to me for the most part, but it makes a nice little place for her to sleep between the time when she goes to bed and I do. And it makes a darn good bed rail!


----------



## Binta (Sep 29, 2006)

We also have one of those very tall mattresses and finally succumbed to just putting the mattress on the floor. (Took out the box springs too, after DS fell off one morning when my husband was sleeping.) I also put a body pillow on the floor under the side DS is most likely to head to. (Walls on 2 other sides.) Seems to be working.


----------



## skyeflies (May 16, 2007)

If we side-car our crib to our bed, will we be able to leave a walking, pulling up, standing baby in it????

I found a "Tres Tria" from Green Mountain Diapers. It is like the Humanity Bed, but about 80 bucks cheaper and made from natural latex.


----------

